
Is PlayStation 4 Pro's Imminent Release a Good Thing? - Tiktaalik
http://www.usgamer.net/articles/playstation-4-pros-imminent-release-may-be-a-little-too-imminent
======
throwaway420
The big advantage that console gaming has over PC gaming is that I don't have
to sit there and consciously think about system requirements. I can just put a
disc in a slot, relax, and play my game at the end of the day 99.99% of the
time with no major issues.

If I now have to try and decipher the difference between a bunch of different
subtle variants of consoles, it starts to become complicated and stressful and
less fun. It's certainly also more expensive to buy a console and then buy a
subtle different version of it a few years later.

This seems like a very fine line for console makers to walk without alienating
the mass market.

